# Convict tankmates?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay, probably at the beginning of next week or so I will be getting a larger tank. 50 gallons. I have6 convict babies and that's what I'm getting the tank for. Right now they are in a 10. They are very small. One is bigger than the rest. Maybe 1.5 inches. Four zebra, and two pinks. I have no idea their sex. I don't know how to tell either? Anyway, I read they get really aggressive if two were to pair up and could kill other fish. If ended up keeping a couple females (hopefully a pink and zebra) could they be compatible with other cichlids? I can get rid of the others. My lfs takes mostly anything and if they wont take them I can try craigslist.

For tankmates I want something colorful. I know little about cichlids other than my dwarfs. I'm well aware of tank specifications (ph, temp, etc) but thats pretty much it. 

So please suggest away! Numbers to how many would be great too. 

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Would it work if I did Africans? I know they'd be toast if I had a pair, but I will NOT be doing male and female of the convicts. Only female.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm...tankmates for a pair of convicts.....by the way...there are no zebra convicts that i know of as far as standard names in the hobby..just standard and pink and HRP..
a pair , if they decide to breed , will kill almost anything you put with them...even something 10 times their size..
so whatever you decide to put in with them ; keep an eye on them...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> hmmmmm...tankmates for a pair of convicts.....by the way...there are no zebra convicts that i know of as far as standard names in the hobby..just standard and pink and HRP..
> a pair , if they decide to breed , will kill almost anything you put with them...even something 10 times their size..
> so whatever you decide to put in with them ; keep an eye on them...


I know theres no zebra, i just call them that sorry 
Like i said i dbout ill have both male and female.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 28, 2012)

I have a female and a male convict and I'm gonna separate them from my parrot/jack dempsey tomorrow because the male tried to be aggressive at first, and once the other two called his bluff and realized his mouth is tiny, they now mess with him and he took to hiding with his little girlfriend (she's got a beautiful orange belly they're a cute couple) they're my favorites but if they're with passive fish they'll be mean and with tougher fish they'll hide and bite anyone who comes near. I don't like the idea of them being stored without a girlfriend though, they're so couple orientated that its like keeping 1 lovebird with a bunch of parakeets.


----------

